# Hifonics Amp Audiobahn Sub Matching Questions



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I came into 2 brand new free Audiobahn AW1251T 400watt RMS subs. Both are 12".

I'm looking into a Hifonics Brutus BX605 amp. 300watts RMS at 2OHM 600 RMS at 1 ohm... Well that's what they say at least.

I'm wondering what you would do in my situation.. Get a sealed box and just use 1 of the subs and wire it for 2 ohm and let it go that way. Or use both. I'm not really a bass junkie but having the capability doesn't bother me at all.

I could easily just use one sub then either keep the other just in case something happens or sell it for 50-60 bucks to someone at school.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I bought a dual 12" sealed enclosure at 1.3 cb. ft. per chamber today. So I'll obviously be using both.

How does the Hifonics Brutus Zeus ZX4000 sound?

2 Channel
200 watts RMS @ 2 Ohms...

I'll just wire both subs down to 2 ohm per channel and that should be enough correct?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

As long as the subs are dual 2 and the amp does 200x2 @ 2ohm that will work reasonably well. Normally it's a good idea to get an amp that will at least feed the speakers their recommended power though, but since Audiobahn rates those subs at 400rms, they're more like 200rms subs in actuality, so it should work alright.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

alright awesome, I got the subs today... I get my enclosure Friday 1.3 cb. ft. per chamber sealed... Ought to work pretty well.

The subs are dual 4 ohm... I still can wire it down to 2 ohm opperation though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Update....

If at all possible I'm going to try and get the Zeus ZX6000 300 watt RMS x2 @ 2 Ohm... Should come out right at 175 bucks final price including shipping, unless someone can find it cheaper.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I bought the ZX6000 today.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I'll have install pics later, but damn do I love this amp!


----------

